# XPS M2010 Bluetooth- Keyboard sync issue - bluetooth



## Magnuspwned (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys im not one how post on these much just needing a little help with a head beater!

I have a customer xps M2010 it has windows 7 32-bit 4gbs of ram

I'm currently running windows updates too SP1

So im not sure if Its ever connected its keyboard with windows 7 installed before i got to this machine.

Iv installed the Bluetooth drivers from the dell site and ran the patch update but once i reboot the system the Bluetooth is not showing in device manager! I'v tried running the drivers as Admin but now change and iv also tried about 3 Keyboard on the system.

Has any one had this issue before?

Iv had another one that did this some while back and i couldn't remember how to get it to stick. but i was able to type in the Bluetooth pairing numbers and it stayed.


Any help is much appreciated!:wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF perhaps the info here can point you in the right direction Dell


----------



## Magnuspwned (Dec 1, 2011)

I have Tried sync the Bluetooth with that link and do change to the system.

every time i install the drivers it will remove it from device manager after reboot.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what about in safe mode


----------



## Magnuspwned (Dec 1, 2011)

iv tried installing in safe mode and same issue. let me give try again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What message is there regarding the driver


----------



## Magnuspwned (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok so i restarted and tried installing the drivers in safe mode but it wouldn't allow.

But when im in device manager im getting a issue with 

System devices- Consumer IR Devices
USB Controllers- eHome Infrared Receiver
Network Adapter- Microsoft Tenedo Tunneling adapter


----------



## Magnuspwned (Dec 1, 2011)

joeten said:


> What message is there regarding the driver



Its just saying Windows installer services are inaccessible in Safe Mode


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry I meant in standard mode but see here it may help with safe mode 
Windows Installer & Safe Mode | Symantec Connect Community


----------



## Magnuspwned (Dec 1, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi sorry I meant in standard mode but see here it may help with safe mode
> Windows Installer & Safe Mode | Symantec Connect Community




It will install in Standard mode but it requires the system to restart.

it shows the Bluetooth installed in device manager but once the system has rebooted the drivers are gone from device manager


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes I got that what is the info when this happens


----------



## Magnuspwned (Dec 1, 2011)

that's all it says.

it will install the bluetooth wizard but it wont sync when i run it.

iv test it with different adapters to see if it was a hard ware issue ive tested 4 350 Bluetooth cards 1 355 and 360


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm is the antivirus or firewall blocking it or possibly a conflict with the wifi


----------



## Magnuspwned (Dec 1, 2011)

Iv just disable the firewall and No antivirus is currently installed on the machine.

still no change.
i know the machine is supposed to paired with the system in the bios, but no settings in bios for pairing that i know of.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried this not a pretty way to do it The keyboard has 3 led lights blinking after - FixYa


----------



## Magnuspwned (Dec 1, 2011)

Im unable to find the blue tooth settings in control panel.

But both the system and devices are blinking and looking to pair.

there is not even a place for me to input a pairing code and if i go into devices and printer to add a device it wont pick up the blue tooth keyboard and mouse for the system.

iv had it before pick up another Bluetooth muse but not the correct system device.


----------



## Magnuspwned (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok so after the 5th Bluetooth card, iv gotten it to connect on post so im able to use it to go ingot the bios but once windows 7 loads im not able to do anything.

im reinstalling the drivers to see if that help at all.

so far one step closer.


----------



## Magnuspwned (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, So I now know that its seeing the keyboard. but im unable to access my Bluetooth setting in control panel.


am able to use the keyboard on post but once windows loads it cuts it off.
in device manager its showing the keyboard and mouse.
.
Any Ideas for getting the Bluetooth to show up in Control manager?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See if the info in this thread is of any help Bluetooth Problem on Dell XPS M2010 - Windows 7 Forums
read right through first


----------

